# New driver’s license codes: What can you drive?



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

January 8, 2021
SOURCE: New driver's license codes: What can you drive?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Interesting, how are they going to make the transition for example manual or automatic transmission? Will we be able to declare that we can drive a manuak or will we need to take a test at renewal in a vehicle with a manual transmission.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Just catcbing up with international codes, here in the UK if you are examined in a manual you can drive an automatic but if you are examined in an automatic you cannot drive a manual. And it has been this way for many years or ever, well before I learned to drive. My Philippines licence shows groups 1 & 2.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Talk about confusing. This is a stupid idea. Just have a Car category and then a Motorcycle category. If you have an approval for a car you can drive any car. If you have a motorcycle approval then you can drive any motorcycle. 

It would be smarter to get rid of the fixers and make everyone take a written and driving test. Then eliminate the 90% of the people driving that don't have a license.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> Talk about confusing. This is a stupid idea. Just have a Car category and then a Motorcycle category. If you have an approval for a car you can drive any car. If you have a motorcycle approval then you can drive any motorcycle.
> 
> It would be smarter to get rid of the fixers and make everyone take a written and driving test. Then eliminate the 90% of the people driving that don't have a license.


If you have only driven an automatic then to drive a manual you need to very nearly start again from the beginning.

They have introduced a written and driving test. The problem with the 90% is that they bought their licence.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Zep said:


> Talk about confusing. This is a stupid idea.


Should have been delayed until after the pandemic. I renew mine soon & will see what it takes to get the codes i need on mine.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> January 8, 2021
> SOURCE: New driver's license codes: What can you drive?


 Oh then I better change my plans, which was SKIPPING renewal of my Swedish > International > Filipino drivers licence, 
and go for easy to get Filipino direct, because it isn't so easy to get anymore 
((My Swedish is multiple leting my drive everything except taxi, bus with more than 8 passengers. Allowed to drive unlimited big lorries, but without lorry wagon behind.))
With the change I suppouse I better take the route with transformations. 


Gary D said:


> They have introduced a written and driving test. The problem with the 90% is that they bought their licence.


 Or got a LEGAL car drivers licence, without ever driven a car 🤣 (Earlier it wasn't any test of driving at all in some places, just a simple knowlege and health test.)


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Right now my car is an automatic but the majority f the vehicles I have owned and driven in my 50 year driving history have been manuals.

Now will I have to find a manual transmission vehicle to demonstrate I know how to drive one?

What about new transfers? My home license has a potential restriction on driving automatics only but that is limited to people with disabilities who physically cannot drove a manual. I have never met anyone with that restriction. I have met a lot of people who have never difven manuals and have no clue on how to drive one.

How will they determine who can drive manuals? How can a person with a automatic restriction learn how to drive a manual and get the restriction changed.

Sounds to me like someone thought that this was a good idea with no thought to the implementation of the plan.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't find any guidance on how new codes will be awarded. I did find that LTO Released a new 2 page application on 8 Jan 2021. It has the new codes. I have to renew my DL soon so I plan on using this form & check the codes I want & then see their response.

LTO FORMS SOURCE: https://lto.gov.ph/lto-forms.html


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Gary D said:


> If you have only driven an automatic then to drive a manual you need to very nearly start again from the beginning.
> 
> They have introduced a written and driving test. The problem with the 90% is that they bought their licence.


Never been like that in the USA. If you don't know how to drive a manual then either don't drive one or learn on the road or in a parking lot like every one. else. The rules of the road do not change depending on the type of car you drive. Same with a scooter/motorcycle/tricycle. If you can drive one then you can drive any.

The 8 year old kids on my street are driving motorcycles with clutches. Took them about 5 minutes to learn how.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If have seen Amazing Race USA, then have seen most Americans in that age can't drive manual, the gear boxes got beaten much


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> If you have only driven an automatic then to drive a manual you need to very nearly start again from the beginning.
> 
> They have introduced a written and driving test. The problem with the 90% is that they bought their licence.


 Yes, I agree about the manual and automatic driving on UK licences. It should be the same here IF they claim they want everything to be the same internationally. What happens if you can manually shift gears on an automatic car? I have a manual/sport mode where I can shift the gears into each gear or leave it in fully automatic mode.
I learnt on a manual car and I seem to remember that my first licence did include motor cycles, tricycles and most vans. It even included a TRAIN lol. Yes if you passed your car test you could also drive a train.
I definitely don't want a reduction in the things that I am now eligible to drive in the Philippines. Just seems like a good pesos making scheme especially since most here don't know the rules of the road.
John


----------

